# How can Toronto be better than Vancouver if it gets so cold here ?



## BlueIce001 (Aug 26, 2013)

I moved to Canada (Toronto, Oakville) in September 2012 and have seen the worst winters (2013 and 2014). It's mid-April and still cold.

I moved here thinking that I would have access to lots of open spaces and parks all year round but it seems that all outdoor activities are possible only for 5 months (May-September) and then it starts getting cold. This winter was so cold that temp dipped close to -30. (Yes in Toronto)

Except the weather, there is nothing to complain actually. I don't have a 9 to 5 job and pretty flexible with my work. (work from home) and make decent money.

I have a 3 year old and not really worried about his schooling etc at this point. I am currently renting a place and not getting enough motivation to buy a house as I would JUST not be looking forward to the winter where life gets very slow (not if you have to rush 5 days a week for a 9-5 job).

Other than the weather, I don't have any other complaints. It's pretty safe and the traffic system is pretty good too.

I would like to spend a few days in a nice suburb/city in the Greater Vancouver Area and then take a call.

What could I possible get in Greater Vancouver for 1 or 1.1 Mil?

I haven't come across a lot of convincing discussions about Vancouver being better than Toronto but I still wonder how can Toronto beat Vancouver when it is super cold for 7 months and one has to stay indoors for half of the year.

Any inputs would be very much appreciated.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If you prefer rain over cold, Vancouver is your best choice.


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

Unfortunately, you arrived for one of the worst winters in many years. I do not recall a winter like this in Toronto for the 40 years I have been living here. The winter of 2011-2012 was very mild. We hardly had any snow. I think I wore my winter boots less than 1 week that winter. I remember on Christmas day my family was out and we were wearing light shirts and spring jackets. 

I have relatives who live in Detroit, just 400 km south west of Toronto who said that Detroit had the greatest amount of snow on record this past winter. Let's face it, eastern US and Canada had one of the worst winters (snow and cold) ever. Don't make a decision based on one bad winter.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

BlueIce001 said:


> I moved to Canada (Toronto, Oakville) in September 2012 and have seen the worst winters (2013 and 2014). It's mid-April and still cold.


And just before you arrived we had what is known as "The Winter That Wasn't" because it was so warm and mild.





> I moved here thinking that I would have access to lots of open spaces and parks all year round but it seems that all outdoor activities are possible only for 5 months (May-September) and then it starts getting cold. This winter was so cold that temp dipped close to -30. (Yes in Toronto)


First of all, shouldn't you have done some research on the climate before moving here? Second, millions of people love the winter months and have no problems engaging in outdoor activities while it is cold. Just because you don't like it does not mean that outdoor activities are only possible for five months per year.




> I haven't come across a lot of convincing discussions about Vancouver being better than Toronto but I still wonder how can Toronto beat Vancouver when it is super cold for 7 months and one has to stay indoors for half of the year.




It is not super cold for seven months nor does one have to stay indoors for half the year. Personally, I hate the cold yet still managed to be out almost every day this winter.


----------



## operalady (Apr 16, 2014)

I live in Vancouver, very moderate climate, but it does rain a lot. Vancouver has everything. All Seasons are beautiful. No comparison between Toronto and Vancouver. God's country out here. If you enjoy the outdoors, Vancouver is the place to be.


----------



## Amber76 (Feb 11, 2014)

operalady said:


> I live in Vancouver, very moderate climate, but it does rain a lot. Vancouver has everything. All Seasons are beautiful. No comparison between Toronto and Vancouver. God's country out here. If you enjoy the outdoors, Vancouver is the place to be.


 Hi.. I'm moving out to Vancouver with a TWP in July & have been told there's a high crime rate.. Is that so? I have kids & am a little worried.. Thanks


----------



## operalady (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi
Like all cities there is crime All depends where you live, and the people you get involved with. In the more popular lower priced areas, Surrey for instance, where young families live, there are certain areas to avoid. 
Rent before you buy, then you can see which area suits you. Vancouver is a great place to live. I live on the North Shore,and yes, its rains more here, but we have a very good local Police force, so the crime rate is exceptionally low. Do not worry, choose your area and your friends wisely. All cities are the same.
Welcome, and Good luck.


----------



## luzbishop (May 3, 2014)

Amber76 said:


> Hi.. I'm moving out to Vancouver with a TWP in July & have been told there's a high crime rate.. Is that so? I have kids & am a little worried.. Thanks


You want to move Vancouver with your kids. That's fine.. 

But you are right talking about crime rate:

You can see here crime chart here>










And you can also read when you applying for TWP in canada..

TWP : Where to apply-Canada : British Expat Wiki

Please note that, if you travel to a Canadian POE on your own and apply for a TWP, you cannot apply for an SOWP for your spouse or study permits for your children who will follow you to Canada later.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Vancouver crime rates, official numbers:
http://vancouver.ca/police/assets/pdf/reports-policies/2013-year-end-kpi-report.pdf


----------



## luzbishop (May 3, 2014)

EVHB said:


> Vancouver crime rates, official numbers:
> http://vancouver.ca/police/assets/pdf/reports-policies/2013-year-end-kpi-report.pdf



Well.. That's are good and reliable information...


----------



## Amber76 (Feb 11, 2014)

Yes. Very helpful, thanks


----------



## adoborepublic (Apr 25, 2014)

Vancouver is nice and not as cold as Toronto but it's too darn expensive to live there. I prefer Vancouver for the weather but when it comes to business and money, Toronto is my choice (and Edmonton as well).


----------



## James19 (May 8, 2014)

East Van is not the best place to be - a lot of drug addicts and the area just looks sad.. Most suburbs are actually nice except for maybe north Surrey.


----------



## luzbishop (May 3, 2014)

James19 said:


> East Van is not the best place to be - a lot of drug addicts and the area just looks sad.. Most suburbs are actually nice except for maybe north Surrey.


Yes you are right. I do not like this place.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

I've just come back to the UK after spending almost 20 months in Montreal. If you thought Toronto was cold, then you have nothing on Montreal. BUT, I had no issues with the weather. There were times when it hit -40C, or we had over 50cm snow dumps over night. The difference I noticed between those who complained and those who did not, and this is both immigrants and locals: whether you embrace the winter or whether you hibernate!

My relatives have been there for almost 20 years and they were in the complaining group, they really did NOTHING during the winter. In my 2 winters there I was out snowboarding in -20C weather almost 3-4 times a week and loved it. Sure it was a little too on the cold side, but once you get yourself a decent jacket and wrap up with gloves, hat, scarf and decent boots you hardly notice it. Obviously don't go crazy in the hyper cold days/weeks... The summers were pretty awesome though.

I _may_ apply for a CEC visa, but would probably head to Vancouver or less likely Toronto (I'm a real outdoors kinda guy). Just make the most of weather and you will enjoy life more.


----------

